# Ruger SR9c



## gunz1903 (Oct 15, 2013)

Is it better than SR40 let me know . Thinking about purchasing the SR9c


----------



## Ksgunner (Aug 17, 2013)

I carry the sr40c and I like it very much. No issues, no hangups runs great.


----------



## Quinn (Nov 10, 2013)

I picked up a SR9c about two months ago and love it.

Quinn


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I am a 63 year old newbie. last Dec (2012) I went to a range for the first time. I was with an experienced friend. He gave me the basic safety run down and then he let me shoot his wife's .38 Special, his LC9, SR9 and his SR40C. I told him that after the initial shock of having the .40S&W bend my thumb back. he helped me correct my grip and trigger pull. Not only was I hitting the target better with the .40 over the 9mm. I was getting a thrill just shooting that fire arm. I was hooked. I fell in love with his SR40C.

I would tell you to rent them both. 9mm is certainly cheaper to shoot than the .40S&W. Both have a great platform to work with. Which ever you chose , you can't go wrong.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

have the 9c and love it especially the trigger. never shot the 40 but ruger usually makes the guns exact clones of each other with just the caliber being different.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have shot multiple versions of the SR9/40. All shot well and had great ergonomics. If you intend to do dry fire practice, make sure you use snap caps or remove the magazine disconnect or you will destroy your firing pin.


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have the SR9, SR9c, SR40 and SR40c and the SR40c is my main carry pistol. They all shoot about the same and are equally dependable and accurate, but the 40 cal. have a snappier recoil. They are all vary enjoyable and pleasant to shoot, your final choice should be the one that appeals to you the most. Whichever one you choose, do not dry fire without a magazine or you will damage the striker regardless of using snap caps. With magazine disconnect removed you can dry fire with or without a magazine and snap caps are not required, but they are always a good idea.


----------



## Trybble1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty79 said:


> I have shot multiple versions of the SR9/40. All shot well and had great ergonomics. If you intend to do dry fire practice, make sure you use snap caps or remove the magazine disconnect or you will destroy your firing pin.


I bought the SR9 in October 2013. I was told by the store I bought it at that dry firing is not a problem with the Ruger SR series. I have dry fired my SR9 probably a hundred times without any problems shooting live.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Just received my new SR9c this morning, took it to the range this evening and ran 90 rounds through it. Flawless. Really like the gun. Brought it home, field stripped and cleaned, lubed it and back to the range tomorrow for more fun. I kind of wish it had a decocker like the P95 but I'll just have to get used to the safety. Size wise, I think it's going to be great for my carry gun. Looking forward to shooting it more. Bought it because I have a P95 and have put probably 1000 or more rounds thorugh it and never a hiccup, easy to maintain, takedown, clean and put together. Great gun but a little large for carry, imo, so I went to this model. Hope it proves to be as good as my P95 has been.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Has anyone found a decent quality laser (red or green) that fits the SR9c well and holds up to shooting?
Thanks


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Trybble1 said:


> I bought the SR9 in October 2013. I was told by the store I bought it at that dry firing is not a problem with the Ruger SR series. I have dry fired my SR9 probably a hundred times without any problems shooting live.


I dry fire my CZ several hundred times a week. If you want to get good, you need a lot of trigger pulls. The firing pin is banging into stop that is bad for it. That and the terrible safety make this a bad firearm for the avid shooter. For a 50 rounds a month home defense gun, go for it. If you are going to shoot a lot and practice hard to get better, get something else. My favorite among the striker fired guns is an M&P. The XD and Glock are also good. Ruger has a winner of a gun that needs to have the lawyer features removed.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Has anyone found a decent quality laser (red or green) that fits the SR9c well and holds up to shooting?
> Thanks


I have a Crimson Trace Rail Master on my 9c. So far, no issues other than it won't fit in any of the holsters I've made for it before I got the laser. :mrgreen:


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

a 9 is better than a 40 to me. my wife prefers th 9C to the sr9. I'm not sure of my opinion between the full size and the compact. carry wise I like the compact with the mag extension. shooting i like the fullsized. I shoot with my right thumb on the safety like with a 1911 and both o these guns chew my thumb up (not a fan)

The SR9c is my wifes so I don't carry it often. I would carry my G19 over the 9C or SR


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

acepilot said:


> I have a Crimson Trace Rail Master on my 9c. So far, no issues other than it won't fit in any of the holsters I've made for it before I got the laser. :mrgreen:


Thanks for responding. 
How easy or difficult is it to change the batteries with the crimson trace?


----------

